# Felt inspired



## Ron Mc (Sep 2, 2006)

After enjoying lunch today with Don Ward, Lyle Walden and Dario I had the urge to create a pen that a customer has requested. He is a good customer that asked for a white for a base with some blue and a "splash" of red.
Here is what music and a fantastic bunch of friends at lunch created.
Wood types are Holy, Bloodwood, and Blue dyed curly maple.

Front of pen:






Back of pen:





One side:





Close up:





As always comments or concerns welcome.

Thanks to Don, Dario, Lyle, and Nick (Lyle's son) for taking the time to have a get together!


----------



## btboone (Sep 2, 2006)

Excellent work Ron.  Very clean looking.


----------



## Dario (Sep 2, 2006)

It is nice to be part of an inspiration []...the pen came out great so you must got inspired well []

BTW, I will post later a pic or two from our lunch.


----------



## JimGo (Sep 2, 2006)

Very nice Ron!


----------



## lwalden (Sep 2, 2006)

Ron, when Nick and I pulled this up his response was "awesome"!! Very nice work. Any trouble with the bloodwood wanting to contaminate the Holly? And was that using the new blue, and if so how did you like it? Great design, btw. Nice balance, and nice movement to the varying pieces. Great seeing you at lunch.


----------



## Ron Mc (Sep 2, 2006)

Lyle,
I used my normal approach to prevent the Holy from absorbing the blue and the red. To date I have been able to prevent any bleeding with a lot of sanding sealer and a loving touch.
The blue my friend is the blue you are talking about and I am amazed. I'll be looking for much more.[]
I wish I could take this to SWAT so that it can be seen in person but I e-mailed the buyer pictures and a price and it's already purchased. Time to make another one for SWAT!


----------



## vick (Sep 2, 2006)

Very nice design Ron.


----------



## chigdon (Sep 2, 2006)

It is one of the best looking segmented pens I have seen in quite a while.  I love the design - very contemporary.


----------



## jssmith3 (Sep 2, 2006)

Ron babe, you never cease to amaze me!!!  This pen is absolutely fantastic. Keep up the great work, you are so inspiring.
Janet


----------



## leehljp (Sep 3, 2006)

Beautiful designed pen! Love it!


----------



## PenWorks (Sep 3, 2006)

Nice lunch....eerrr I mean PEN []


----------



## kkwall (Sep 3, 2006)

Hi Ron,


Very nice pen![]


----------



## UKpenmaker (Sep 3, 2006)

Very nice work Ron, i really like the abstract design excellent choice of colour.
This pen is inspiring me to go and do some more segment work.[]


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 3, 2006)

Great looking pen, nice work.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Sep 3, 2006)

very nice pen and design. It is nice to be inspired 
by  friends.


----------



## elody21 (Sep 3, 2006)

Beautiful job Ron! When you cut your pieces do you have a special slide or jig made up for the table saw or do you use something bought? I was wanting to look into a safe way of cutting small pieces. Thanks Alice  Love the pen!


----------



## gerryr (Sep 3, 2006)

That is very nice.  Everything works together extremely well.


----------



## Darley (Sep 3, 2006)

Ron this is a great pen I like the variety of cuts you done, did you have any bleeding problem with the Holly and Blood wood?


----------



## PenTurnerJohn (Sep 4, 2006)

Ron, what a great looking pen with excellent creativity.  That inspires me to experiment more with segmenting.  Thanks.  Isn't it amazing what a good lunch with friends can do?  []

John


----------



## Jerryconn (Sep 4, 2006)

Awesome looking pen!  Your pens are what made me want to start with segmentation.  I really love your designs.


----------

